# I got to play with.....



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

the new Virax pressing tool today. I sent a link on their site for a on-site demo. Well I was pretty impressed with it. I may get one soon. 
Just thought I would let you all know.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So much fun, always fun trying something new.


----------

